
Browser Page Load Performance - mqt
http://ejohn.org/blog/browser-page-load-performance/
======
sh1mmer
Oh and while I'm thinking about it, this is a cool tool but I'm not sure of
how much it will do to pressure browser manufacturers into improving.
Obviously Steve's suggestions have gone into Chrome but beyond that I wonder
how much influence he has...

~~~
jeresig
It already had influence. When the tool came out it helped us to find a
regression in redirect caching that occurred from Firefox 2 to Firefox 3. We
fixed it and it's back to working again in Firefox 3.1. Steve has good clout -
he knows his stuff and is happy to provide easy test cases.

------
sh1mmer
Did anyone else spot Safari 4.0 on Steve's page? Is that some Apple folks
trying out their latest offering, perhaps? I'm pretty sure WebKit nightly
comes out as WebKit.

~~~
jeresig
Steve is simply labeling the WebKit nightlies as "Safari 4" - it's a little
bit heavy-handed but it will, technically, be correct. Probably moving un-
released browsers off into another area (Minefield/Firefox 3.1, Safari 4, and
IE 8) would make things more consistent.

~~~
Oompa
Odd, I'm running WebKit nightlies, and I was marked as Safari 3.1

~~~
GHFigs
I suspect the profiler's UA detection code is confused by the way WebKit
nightlies just run your installed version of Safari but linked to the newer
WebKit framework. (Look inside the WebKit.app bundle: the binary itself is
under 100Kb.)

Unless you have installed Safari 4 Developer Preview (available to any body
with an ADC account), your WebKit.app User-Agent string will say Safari 3.x,
with a nightly revision number. The exact same revision on a system with
Safari 4 will have a different string, though. So it's entirely possible to
have a newer version of WebKit running in an older version of Safari, and vice
versa.

I think any nightlies since the DP was released in August _ought_ to be
counted as Safari 4, but some may not be for this reason.

